# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Hiking in the alluvial & limestone forest of Borneo

## kuching

When the rain was stopped in the early morning, I went to hike in an Alluvial forest next to a limestone hill forest. Allvial forest is a type of lowland forest which develops on the flat land next to a river. Next to this forest is a limestone hill & we visited a dark cave in the middle of nowhere. At 1.30pm, it started to rain again & we were forced to stop exploring in the limestone hill & descending to the foothill & left the jungle.


A limestone cliff next to a river.





Lianas.





Interesting structure of a liana:




Alluvial forest of Borneo island.





Limestone hill forest.

----------


## kuching

Tranquility.





Tree roots & the limestone.








Bird's nest fern. (_Asplenium nidus_)





A dark cave in the jungle.

----------


## kuching

The cave mouth:










The dark cave passage.

----------


## kuching

Beautiful cave.




A river.




A big clump of _Cymbidium_ orchid.




THE END.

----------

